
Google's authentication-less, on-the-fly image resizing service - ryannevius
https://carlo.zottmann.org/2013/04/14/google-image-resizer/
======
mchahn
The strange p.txt name clearly indicates this was not designed for use as a
public API. Whether they care if you use it is a different issue. My last
project is still paying Amazon for each image conversion (Please don't say I
should have used imagemagick, I had my reasons.)

